# Looking for moss



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking for a good quantity of moss. Let me know what you have and what price...

thanks


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Pedro - Let me know what you need. I have a both flame moss and Peacock moss in limited quantities. Darrell


----------

